# Touring France and Italy



## Luff (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all,

We are looking at traveling through France in a hired campervan and spending most of our time in the north of Italy for 3 weeks from the 9th-27th September. 

We are looking for advice on ;
- cost of campsites
- do we need to book ahead
- any other things we should be aware of.

We have travelled through NZ and Australia in a campervan and had a great time. This will be our first time in a campervan in Europe.

All advice welcome.

Thanks 
Michelle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Michelle and welcome to the forum. I see you have subscribed so you will have access to the campsite database on here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

No need to book that time of year but many sites start to close by the end of September. The good news is that you dont really need to use campsites in France and ITaly.

The French have over 6000 motorhome only stopovers called Aire de Camping Car or Aire de Service and the Italian equivelent are called Sostas. Many are free or a few Euros.

You will find them all here www.campingcar-info.com or there are various books you can buy with them in.

A europe sat nav will also be a essential addition and you can download many POI for motorhoming including all the stopovers.

If you want to use campsites then the ACSI discount card and book will be useful as it offers out of season camping for 2 and a van with electricity for 12, 14 or 16 Euros a night.

Northern Italy and the lakes and mountains are stunning but then so is much of France.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ditto Barrys' words Michelle. The website you can go to for the guide books you'll need is Vicarious Books. They sell ACSI card books and guides on aires in both countries.

Three weeks isn't a long time when you get on the road either. Be careful you don't give your selves too little time to appreciate either country. Unless you've got to be somewhere in a hurry, why not have more leisurely wander through France for this trip and see what you think. Italy isn't going anywhere and will be there next year! 

As Barry said you won't have to book anywhere. Just get a map, see where you'd like to head for, but keep your eyes and ears open for places on the way that you like the sound of. You'll meet other people between now and then who'll mention towns and cities in France to visit. I'm not joking but you could spend three weeks and not get to Paris, and you still won't have seen everything worth seeing! 

Bon Route!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We're planning a similar trip in early September. We are going to visit the Italian Lakes but we don't have any specific plans yet. I agree with all the comments about time however. We're in France at the moment, we've been here a week and we're still about 100K from the Swiss border. 
On the other hand I read that you can get here in a day, it's only 6 hours driving and lots of tolls.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree with the others, the only downside is that the cost of fuel in Italy is much higher than elsewhere in the EC......

I don't know the current price (here is its about €1.30 a litre but varies weekly and is usually cheaper at weekends..  )

The system of aires are brilliant and usually located very close to the good parts of towns - if you need a washing machine then an overnight stay on a Municipal campsite in France will usually give you access to one, or there are launderette type establishments in many bigger towns, but few in villages in France (we have just had one opened at our local supermarket in the car park!)

Agree that a sat nav is useful - but planning roughly where you would like to go on a map is a great way to plan but don't expect to stick to a rigid plan - that defeats the purpose and advantage of the MH.

Welcome to the forum - there are an awful lot of very helpful people on here who would be delighted to give you advice simply by you asking.

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

We use the DFDS crossing from Dover to Dunkirk, are first stop is Marine Parade in Dover, once we get to the other side or next stop is Auchan to fill up.

If you do not need to fill up head towards the A16 then pickup the A25/E42 to Lille, then pick the A23 to Valenciennes, then pickup the A2/A15 to Namur then follow the A4 Luxembourg. We stop at the campsite Alzenen it’s in the ACSI book nice little site, you can catch the bus outside the camp into the city if you wise.
Next day leaving the camp turn right to the garage to fill up with cheap fuel, after filling up head back past the camp site and head for A3/A8 to Saraarbacken the onto
The N61 to Strasburg then N422, as you get the junction 11 on the A35 there is a good Aire at Obernail nice little town good stop free water and waste dump.
Next day head back to the A35 just 2 miles follow the A35 to the border and basel.
Now follow the A2 to Luzern now follow signs for horw for the next camp site small site it’s in the ACSI book and again easy transport to the town of Luzern.
Next day go back to the A2 ½ a mile and stay on this road to the Italian border and the A9 to Milan next pickup the A4 east towards Venice next stop Lake Garda , stay on the A4 Turn off at Peschiera we stop on the Aire out side the Bella Italia camp site.
But that up to you Bella Italia is in the Acsi book.
The cost of using the A9 toll road and the A4 toll road it will cost around 12 Euros.
You can use the smaller roads but it will suck the life out of you.
The next day we go back on to the A4 and Lido di Jesolo and down to Cavallio for Camping Cavallio but its up to you could just head to Venice if you wise.
At camping cavallio you can catch a bus to port Sabbioni to visit Venice.

I have a list and coordinates I use give your interested they are on a spread sheet in Excel if you send me a PM with your email I will send you a copy

Hope this helps 
Rgds
Ray


----------

